# Muffin Tin Liners



## Zhizara (Mar 15, 2011)

I finally got myself a muffin tin, and have already used it to make individual mushroom gratins as well as for baking stuffing, but my problem is that I cannot find the paper liners at either of my local stores.

I hunted the muffin mix area of the store thoroughly, but they just weren't there.

Does anyone have any ideas where else in the store they might be found?


----------



## Selkie (Mar 15, 2011)

I never use paper liners. They stick and make a mess when taking them off of the muffin/cup cake. More often than not, you end up losing much of your cup cake to the liner!

I use a shot of non-stick spray in each cup. The cupcake base browns a LOT better, has a better texture, and the cupcake looks prettier.

But, in response to your question, liners can be found in the bakery dept, usually near the sugar, baking nuts, birthday candles. Once in a while they put them with the foil and plastic wrap. When in doubt, ask a clerk or manager. They are there to serve you.


----------



## pacanis (Mar 15, 2011)

In my town grocer they are by the baking supplies like birthday candles and candies, too.


----------



## Mama (Mar 15, 2011)

Same place in my store too.


----------



## LAJ (Mar 15, 2011)

*muffin liners*

I cut out circles of parchment paper and keep them on hand. They are sometimes tricky to position but work well for me.


----------



## Andy M. (Mar 15, 2011)

Traditionally, cupcakes get liners and muffins do not.  But it's not  legal requirement.


----------

